# Dewclaw removal in older dog



## moosecountry (Feb 5, 2005)

I have a 4YO YLM. He did not have his dewclaws removed as a puppy as I would have liked. He has been having problems with his left front dewclaw. The pad below the nails has split open several times recently. It doesn't seem to bother him too much when he is outside, but I can tell it is sore. Can these dewclaws be removed in adulthood to eliminate this problem or is there something I can try to help this from reoccuring?

Thanks, Tim


----------



## browndog49735 (Mar 26, 2006)

tim, i was in the same boat about 5 years ago and though it is a surgery the dew claws can be removed and i suggest it .

also you can try some stuff called co-flex(i think)it is for rapping horse legs.anyway try rapping the dews but if your dog is like mine it will just tear up the co-flex.


----------



## JoAnn Stancer (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes the dewclaws can be removed at anytime. When adults it is a surgical procedure and the dog needs to go under general anesthesia. It is a fairly easy procedure that doesn't take to lone. They usually take off the dewclaw and either glue, stich or staple it closed and most vets put on a bandage that needs to stay on for 3 days then rebandaged or if it looks good it stays off. The stiches come out in 10-14 days. After the surgery they can have no water contact until the stiches come out. If you are having a reoccurent problem I would have them removed before they rip completly off.


----------



## louisianadukdog (Mar 22, 2006)

Ditto what normanj says...if it is a recurring problem get it done. If it gets ripped off completele and you aren't around your dog could bleed a lot. I had mine done when my female was 2 years old. Just so you know, there are complications that can occur my vet uses a laser to do the job. The dew claw is jointed just like your finger evidently, and they remove it at one of the joints. Well my vet nicked the bone below the joint with the laser and it took forever for it to heal. The other one healed fine but that one took a long time. Had to keep it wrapped and had to keep an E-Collar on her for a few weeks. But still worth it because everytime she would get in heavy cover she would tear one and it seemed to very painfull.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

moosecountry said:


> The pad below the nails has split open several times recently. Thanks, Tim


I'm confused. Having 4 labs with dew claws (they are close to the body and trimmed).

How does having dew claws affect the pads?


----------



## lab-a-holic (Sep 18, 2006)

(I'm confused. Having 4 labs with dew claws (they are close to the body and trimmed).)

I am also confused. I have had two labs with dew claws - one was maniacal - total disregard for her own welfare - I never had a problem with her dew-claws - just kept them trimmed - and yes- what does the dew claw have to do with the pad?


----------

